# new project started today



## Craig Knight (May 28, 2011)

We got this Chevy II on Thursday and started taking her apart today. Put on the rear disc brake conversion this morning,  waiting for the new tubular front clip to come in and have an all aluminum LS7 427 Corvette engine with a tremec 6 speed tranny to go in place of the 327/350 combo it came with. Here's a few pics after we tore into her.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 29, 2011)

Always been a big fan of those Chevy II's. They are lightweight and you can pack a big punch under that hood. I'd slam it to give it a 'Pro Tour' stance with some polished 17" Torque Thrust II's all the way around. I have a buddy who has a Chevy 502 crammed in the engine bay of his Chevy II. It's a blast to ride in.


----------



## rayjay (May 29, 2011)

I had a 1972 that was yellow with a black vinyl top and black interior. 6 cyl powerglide.


----------



## david w. (May 29, 2011)

Looks like the paint is in good condition.


----------



## jon c anderson (May 29, 2011)

love the color , my dad & i built a 62 years ago , good luck with it keep us posted !


----------



## Craig Knight (May 29, 2011)

Got the front end off and removed all fuel and brake lines. Got it cleaned up, and ready for reassembling when the new front clip gets here. The paint is okay the bodywork could've and should've been done better but all in all its solid as a rock. The interior is in fantastic shape they spent a little $ on the inside. Here's a few more pics.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 29, 2011)

Looks like you already got the 'right' wheels for the job. Those are pretty nice. I'm not usually a fan of big-wheels on hotrods, but a Chevy II is easy to trick out.....hard to mess them up.

That thing will probably accelerate like a bottle rocket with that powerplant. What rear gear you using?


----------



## Craig Knight (May 29, 2011)

3.55 gear, it should be fun to drive but nothing near as much fun as the 71 Challenger was


----------



## Craig Knight (May 30, 2011)

A few of some of the interior.


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

The interior looks like its in great shape.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 30, 2011)

Its in great shape, nothing is getting changed except the shifter


----------



## david w. (May 30, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Its in great shape, nothing is getting changed except the shifter



Thats gonna be nice.Look forward to seeing this bad boy be put back together.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 31, 2011)

I'll keep you posted as it comes together, right now we are at a stand still , the front clip and all suspension parts are M.i.a. ,but hopefully they will show up this week.


----------



## david w. (May 31, 2011)

Alright,Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mangler (Jun 1, 2011)

Man that thing is sweet. If you ever get an itch to post in for sale in the GON for sale forum, shoot me a PM please.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 1, 2011)

Mangler said:


> Man that thing is sweet. If you ever get an itch to post in for sale in the GON for sale forum, shoot me a PM please.



Oh it will be for sale in just a month or two, that's all we're building it for is to resale it. I'll let you know when its done.


----------



## david w. (Jun 7, 2011)

You got anything else done to it yet craig?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope she's still sitting on the lift waiting for the front end to be delivered.  Shipping company said it would be here today before close of business.  We will see.


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Nope she's still sitting on the lift waiting for the front end to be delivered.  Shipping company said it would be here today before close of business.  We will see.



Cool.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey David it came in now the fun starts


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

Look forward to see this.Thanks for keeping me posted.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jun 8, 2011)

maybe it'll drive over 65 mph now..
i've heard some old timers say they lost a few chevy ll at the track on the big end because of the stock front end geometry..


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 9, 2011)

Got a little more mock up done today, now waiting for the headers to come in so we can final fit everything.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

How much horsepower is this thing gonna be pushing out craig?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 10, 2011)

Wowza...that is going to fly.  Pretty pretty car.  Looking good.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> How much horsepower is this thing gonna be pushing out craig?



They factory rating is 505 horse and the Chevy II weighs around 400 pounds less than the Corvette, with the weight we are taking out and replacing with light er and stronger materials. It should be a fun little ride , But we were getting 780 @ the rear tires on the 71 Challenger it was a true hand full.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 10, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Wowza...that is going to fly.  Pretty pretty car.  Looking good.



Thank you sir.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> They factory rating is 505 horse and the Chevy II weighs around 400 pounds less than the Corvette, with the weight we are taking out and replacing with light er and stronger materials. It should be a fun little ride , But we were getting 780 @ the rear tires on the 71 Challenger it was a true hand full.



Oh yeah!


----------



## jon c anderson (Jun 13, 2011)

all ya need now is the 88mm turbo , man what a sleeper ! keep us posted on the build up


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 13, 2011)

Few from this afternoon.  Slowly coming together just waiting on parts now.


----------



## david w. (Jun 13, 2011)

looking good craig.


----------



## insane04 (Jun 14, 2011)

that is super sweet!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 23, 2011)

Its been quiet craig.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome. Can't wait to see some updates.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jun 24, 2011)

Still waiting on headers, new lowered motor mounts, and some odds and ends. Got the vintage air kit yesterday and will b installing it this weekend.  Other than that its still sitting on the lift looking just as the last pics. Soon as the mounts and headers are done alot of it will be done and ready for paint. I'll keep updating as we get it all together. Just slow go right now


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

well we got the headers , mounts , and vintage air, and cut out the entire tranny tunnel now everything is set in its correct place and will be piecing it back together. I'll get some pics in a day or 2 for y'all


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 21, 2011)

couple of new pics


----------



## david w. (Jul 21, 2011)

Gonna look real good.


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 21, 2011)

Man Thats a sick looken Nova I love thoes I had a 67 back in high school .


----------



## CAL (Jul 21, 2011)

Man ya doing some beautiful work on the ll.I hope you don't wind up in the "prayers needed" from that machine.Probably will break the sound barrier before it is over with.keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 22, 2011)

Hopefully not Cal, this one should be a baby compared to a couple other cars we built, the one before this was a 71 Challenger with 780 horsepower at the rear wheels.This one will be putting around 425-450 to the rear tires it should be fun but very controlable, complete with air conditioning and stereo


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 2, 2011)

Tunnel for transmission done, radiator mounted, and a few other odd and ends done , 9" rear end on its way, hopefully everything will continue to fall in place with little to no modifications. Having trouble with pics


----------



## Redbow (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice car. I believe that Corvette engine will easily run the stock speedometer out of numbers,,,,real quickly...


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 14, 2011)

Put in the 9" rear end, the firewall had a few holes we patched and smoothed , painted all the suspension pieces & frame rails. New gas tank installed swapped the engine out from a dry dump oil system to a regular wet wimp oil pan. Got several pics but can't get them to load from my phone. Will try to put them up again tomorrow


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

few pics


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

Its gonna look real good craig.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

pics from this weekend


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2011)

It fits!!!!  


Looking great!


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 28, 2011)

thats guna be one nice street/strip car


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 6, 2011)

got alot done this weekend all thats left is wiring and interior


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. What a sweet ride. If that car could only talk lol. Very nice work.


----------



## david w. (Oct 7, 2011)

Any updates craig?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah everythings installed, just lost interest, and working on wiring and then getting to drive it, but its real close to deer season so it might take a while now


----------

